# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Milner Safe 212

## roger

I have a Milner Safe 212, with the markings 180281 6008 on the front. I also have the key. I have found Thomas Milner on the web but cannot find out anything about their safes. Does anybody know how I can find out about the safe, it's age etc.. Does Thomas Milner the company still exist ?

----------

